# Jesus Meets Frankenstein ?



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I had to slam on my brakes and take a picture when I saw this sign.... 
I might have to stop in and see what the heck is going on at this church  Could this be some sort of cage fight or grudge match ? If so I want tickets !


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

As much as I'd love for this to be a grudge match it's probably some sort of anti-halloween sermon. :/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe the minister will lead the congregation in a chorus of Rob Zombie's "Jesus Frankenstein"....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wasn't Jesus kind of the first zombie? Oh wait, no, I'm wrong - Lazarus was

Actually, Jesus and Frankenstein do have something in common - they were both resurrected Of course, Jesus stayed intact but Frankenstein was more of a hodgepodge of parts.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Wasn't Jesus kind of the first zombie?


Dang it! I have that song stuck in my head now!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Terror, that's just wrong:googly:

And today is Frankenstein Friday - perfect timing


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Hahahaha!!!! Oh all of this.... so very, very awesome!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll wait for the sequel, "Jesus meets Freddy".


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jesus vs. Frankenstein sound like something from South Park.  Who won?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Too funny guys


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I bet it's one of those "anti-halloween" sermons.


----------

